# Reinersville Trade Days



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Reinersville in Morgan Cnty this weekend. Should be lots of guns and fishing tackle. Weather looks good for it. After CV-19 shutdown should be a good crowd.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Always a good show 👍😉


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

With Ohio having record number covid cases today.... best stay away


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Never been to this sale before, where is it held?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It at Reinersville, Ohio. Morgan Cnty. on St.Rt. 78. West on 78 off Caldwell exit I-77.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Reinersville was full today. Result of people being couped up. Lots of guns not to much fishing tackle.
Lots of vendors won’t be set up until tomorrow. This is first time I ever went on Friday. Headed back for another round.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t end up going yesterday, getting ready to go now. Last day is best to buy anyway. Easier to barter down people folding up shop.


----------

